# Ariens P24 Won't Start - Flooding Like Crazy



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey folks,
I went to use my P24 for only the second time this season today. She started up fine and ran great for a couple of minutes and then suddenly died without warning, like I had hit the kill switch. I had not started working with it. Tried to start it to no avail, putting in a brand new spark plug didn't change a thing. Choke on, choke off, gas cap on, gas cap off, nothing helps. It's blowing fuel out the exhaust. Every once in a while she will try to go for a second or two but then decides against it. Have never used ethanol fuel in her and I always use Seafoam added to the fuel, so it shouldn't be stale gas.
Thoughts?


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

I would start by checking for spark, although I would think on a machine less than a year old you should still have spark, but stranger things have happened. I would then try dropping the carb bowl and looking at the float, needle, and seat. It could be that you have a small spec of something that is not allowing the needle to seat properly. I would also check your oil for evidence of fuel contamination. The fuel coming out the exhaust could just be from the continuos cranking when trying to start, but check the oil just to be sure.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Maybe your float leaked and filled up ? Thinking that would cause flooding. or bowl was put on rotated slightly and caused the float to stick ?


----------



## abycat (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah its a float problem for sure. disassemble carb and check float and needle for unrestricted movement. The float might have a hole in it filing up with fuel and creating it to overflow. Take a look around. You should be able to see a problem.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Larry
I just wanted to say howdy.
We've missed you and hope life is treating you well.

Would agree that a float needle and seat inspection would be the first guess.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome back, but with fuel coming out of the exhaust I would suspect spark. It's showing signs of life by inhaling and exhaling, just not doing anything with it. 

Get her checked out!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

db9938 said:


> Welcome back, but with fuel coming out of the exhaust I would suspect spark. It's showing signs of life by inhaling and exhaling, just not doing anything with it.
> 
> Get her checked out!


+1 . 

Before doing anything to the carb I'd for sure check spark. However, if it's spitting up gasoline there is a very real possibility of sticking float. But, Larry, shouldn't it be still under warranty? There is an Ariens representative here now. Her name is Mary Lyn. I don't remember how far you live'from your dealer.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

You folks are the BEST!
It's great to be back. I guess I'll give her another chance today after daylight and if she is still being persnickety, I'll load her up and haul her into the city to the dealer. That's what warranty is all about.
Thanks folks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think I have read a couple reports of defective ignition switches.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue Hill said:


> You folks are the BEST!
> It's great to be back. I guess I'll give her another chance today after daylight and if she is still being persnickety, I'll load her up and haul her into the city to the dealer. That's what warranty is all about.
> Thanks folks.


Larry,
You might want to get in touch with Mary Lyn, the Airens rep. She may have the answer you're looking for. She seems very helpful 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/33561-do-you-own-ariens-snow-blower.html


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Update:
I went out this morning to make one last attempt to get the Ariens to start and still nothing. Exactly the same as yesterday. Well I thought I might as well check for spark, so I pulled the wire off and attached it to the old spark plug that I replaced yesterday. Turned it over and there was all kinds of spark, so I put the wire back on and gave her one last try. It started right away. I mean instantly, as soon as I hit the button. I plowed snow for an hour or more and she never missed a beat. Bad plug wire maybe? Loose wire on the kill switch? I don't know. When it warms up a little maybe I'll take the cover off that the plug wire runs behind, because the kill switch is right there too and see what I can see.
Thanks for all your help and suggestions.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I was following your thread and saying what the... with a new blower and now it fixed itself. If you can check the wire closely where it comes out the shroud and of course the on/off switch you mentioned with an ohmmeter?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Kind of figured it was ignition related but I *HATE* intermittent problems. Worst kind to deal with. Hapy you got the ol' (new) girl going again, Larry.
SHRYP mentioned something about defective ignition switches....


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Kind of figured it was ignition related but I *HATE* intermittent problems. Worst kind to deal with. Hapy you got the ol' (new) girl going again, Larry.
> SHRYP mentioned something about defective ignition switches....


Exactly Joe, an intermittent problem is most likely to come back at the worst possible time. Does anyone have anymore information on those bad ignition switches? I tried doing a search on the forum, but haven't come up with anything so far.
By the way Joe, nice looking Green Machine. John Deere?


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I still say the float may have been stuck. You may be be going down a rabbit hole now looking for ignition trouble... but I suppose anything is possible, stanger things have happened.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue Hill said:


> Exactly Joe, an intermittent problem is most likely to come back at the worst possible time. Does anyone have anymore information on those bad ignition switches? I tried doing a search on the forum, but haven't come up with anything so far.
> By the way Joe, nice looking Green Machine. John Deere?


Yeh, Larry. J.D. 1032 that my wife found lying by the side of the road. We gathered the poor thing up, and took it home. I fed it and gave'it a bath then I sold it. 
*I see you did visit the young lady from Ariens.*


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Yeh, Larry. J.D. 1032 that my wife found lying by the side of the road. We gathered the poor thing up, and took it home. I fed it and gave'it a bath then I sold it.
> *I see you did visit the young lady from Ariens.*


I've heard of dog rescue, cat rescue and even horse rescue, but yours is the first Deere rescue that I've ever come across 
Yes I've communicated with the nice lady from Ariens. Thanks for the link.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2011)

I had a similar problem with my 8hp briggs. I could smell gas, but when I removed the plug and checked for spark nothing. I previously chaged oil and had fresh fuel, but it wasn't getting a spark. I disconnected the low oil sensor and it started right up. I was confused as my ignition switch lights up when the low oil sensor is activated. No light this time. I have run this blower for 3 years and never had a problem. This year I changed to synthetic oil and the sensor stopped working. It is an older 8hp industrial commercial flathead off of a generator. Coincidence?


----------

